
Why Silicon Valley is all wrong about Apple’s AirPods - BerislavLopac
https://medium.com/chris-messina/silicon-valley-is-all-wrong-about-the-airpods-8204ede08f0f
======
alttab
This article read like wanker fluff - it doesn't say anything about why
AirPods are worth $150 dollars or how theirs are any different than the $20
you can get on Amazon. I have a pair of bluetooth headphones that has voice
control - and I've had them for over a year. And I use them every day.

But its not revolutionary because "Apple did it." The argument was more sex
selling and shmarmy feel goodness, but it didn't enumerate WHY its a better
experience.

I'm also not convinced that people will start talking to themselves because
they bought $150 headphones. That makes you look like a "dickwad."

